# Mixing Bacon Grease in Dog Food??



## robinleeanne

Is it true that mixing bacon grease in with your dogs dog food it will make their coat shinny and its also good for their bones and joints??


----------



## 281

i use redcell,alsowheatgermoil.and believe it or not sardines.either one of the will work.


----------



## thomas gose

ive always heard any cooking oil vegtible or peanut but have always ben too lazy to do it.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors

Yeah, I give it to my dogs, that's what my dad and Grandaddy always say


----------



## MustangMAtt30

I give my Lab a fish oil capsule everyday and she has a very shiny coat.


----------



## Strych9

robinleeanne said:


> Is it true that mixing bacon grease in with your dogs dog food it will make their coat shinny and its also good for their bones and joints??



I wouldn't.  Why would it do any different to a dogs heart, than it does to a human heart?


----------



## Tag-a-long

I don't think it hurts as an occasional treat ... but if you're looking for a regular supplement I think you'd be better off with a fish oil containing Omega 3's (the gel caps you find on the vitamin aisle in Walmart).  


Here is an excerpt from an article on another forum I visit.... 

_excerpt from the The Arthritis Solution for Dogs by Dr. Shawn Messonier, DVM


Fats in the form of fatty acids have recently become a popular supplement among most veterinarians, not just those interested in holistic care. We are, in fact, just beginning to see that fatty acids may be valuable in a variety of conditions. Fatty acids were first purported to work in some pets with allergic dermatitis, and are in fact an essential part of the pet's diet. They are also prescribed for pets with dry flaky skin and dull coats. Recently, they have been advocated in pets with kidney disease, elevated cholesterol, and arthritis.

When discussing fatty acids, we're not just talking about adding some vegetable oil to the pet's diet to get a nice, shiny coat. The fatty acids of most concern are the Omega 3 and Omega 6 fatty acids. Omega 9 fatty acids have no known use in treating pets. Omega 3 fatty acids -- eicosapentaenoic acid (EPA) and docosahexaenoic acid (DHA) -- are derived from fish oils of coldwater fish such as salmon and trout, and flax seed. Omega 6 fatty acids -- linoleic acid (LA) and gamma-linolenic acid (GLA) -- are derived from the oils of seeds such as primrose, black currant, and borage. Often fatty acids are added to the diet with other supplements to attain and additive effect. This is especially common in arthritic dogs, as fatty acid supplements by themselves usually fail to relieve pain and lameness.

NOTE: Flaxseed oil is a popular source of alpha-linolenic acid (LNA), an omega 3 fatty acid that is ultimately converted to EPA and DHA. However, many species of pets and some people cannot convert LNA to these other more active non-inflammatory omega 3 fatty acids. In one study (Hobbs and Bucco, 1999), flaxseed oil was ineffective in reducing symptoms or raising levels of EPA and DHA. Therefore, because supplementation with EPA and DHA is important, flaxseed oil is not recommended as a fatty acid supplement for pets.

A Closer Look
Cell membranes in the joint contain phospholipids. When the membrane is injured, an enzyme acts on the phospholipids in the cell membranes to produce fatty acids including arachidonic acid (an omega 6 fatty acid) and eicosapentaenoic acid (an omega 3 fatty acid). Further metabolism of the arachidonic acid and eicosapentaenoic acid by additional enzymes (the lipooxygenase and cyclooxygenase pathways) produce chemicals called eicosanoids. The eicosanoids produced by metabolism of arachidonic acid are pro-inflammatory and cause inflammation, suppress the immune system, and cause platelets to aggregate and clot. Many disorders are due to overproduction of the eicosanoids responsible for producing inflammation, including arthritis. The eicosanoids produced by metabolism of eicosapentaenoic acid are non-inflammatory, not immunosuppressive, and help inhibit platelets from clotting.

In general, the products of omega 3 (specifically, EPA) and one omega 6 fatty acid (DGLA) are less inflammatory than the products of arachidonic acid (another omega 6 fatty acid). By changing dietary fatty acid consumption, the eicosanoid production changes right at the cellular level, decreasing inflammation within the body._​


----------



## Redbow

A friend of mine used to give bacon grease to his Dogs on their food. They sure had slick shiny hair but I would not do that every day!

I would think fish oil would be much better for them !


----------



## Hooked On Quack

A raw egg, once or twice a week mixed in their food makes them pretty and shiny.


----------



## Redbow

Now I know how my Grand-dads ole bird Dog used to stay so slick and shiny !


----------



## Redbow

Hooked On Quack said:


> A raw egg, once or twice a week mixed in their food makes them pretty and shiny.



Now I know how my Grand-Dads ole bird Dog used to stay so slick and shiny !


----------



## crackerdave

Hooked On Quack said:


> A raw egg, once or twice a week mixed in their food makes them pretty and shiny.



Yep! Good article on the fish oil,too,tagalong!


----------



## propwins

for all around health for my dogs i use Newf Warrior Mix probiotics
http://naturesfarmacywest.com/Detail.bok?no=285


----------



## Ga. Black Gold

My dad and granddad used the old cooking grease also.  But, that was in the day when our dog foods were mostly 21% protein and 8% fat.  Now you can buy the dog feed with plenty of fat already in them.  Can any of you tell me how much Omega 6 and 3 are in a 50 lb. bag of dog food?  Go and look!  You will be shocked.  We have 3 excellent foods with no Omega 6 and 3 in them, but the dogs look like they are bathed and shined daily.  They have the Linoleic Acid in them and alot more of it than the feeds with Omega.  Isn't it amazing the things our dogs teach us!


----------



## OkieHunter

I think most of that kinda stuff is allot of nonsense but I do think that a dog that is fed good quality food can have a shine without adding grease or oil to thier feed, Example My CLM







He seems to really have a nice shine to him and he does not get oil or grease additives


----------



## BulldogsNBama

I give mine bacon & hamburger grease every now and then just to get rid of it.  Sure won't hurt them.

Grizzly Salmon Oil is good stuff, but gets expensive if you're doing multiple BIG dogs.  I now just buy the human grade salmon or fish oil capsules at Walmart.  We also feed canned salmon occasionally and they love it.

That's a gorgeous dog Okie Hunter!


----------



## Dudeman042

My vet says only to give them oil or grease if they have a skin problem (hotspots, allergies, etc.) And then he reccomends Safflower oil. He says the dog get more from that oil than other types. Didn't ask why, but my moms lab had some type of skin allergy, and it helped it alot.


----------



## waterdogs

I feed Black Gold and thats all my dog need.  the coats are slick and shinny. No grease for me.  Great looking thru summer and fall


----------



## DT.

.Reading labels and comparing dog foods is enough to make your head spin!
 Finding a food that has omegas and has meat- chicken, no- to low wheat, and not a food that is popular due to marketing..... and a good company that won’t let the corn go bad before using, uses locally grown fresh ingredients a good mix of protein and fat for your dogs activity level and is offered in you area at a reasonable price isn't that hard but will drive you nuts for a minute. 
Good luck.
But, I still wouldn't feed my dog any old oils. Finding the right food is what's important. 
The right food isn't it's just it’s price point. Cheap or expensive, the food could be crap. Do the research


----------



## weedahoe

I give it to mine in thier food when I cook it. I also use hamburger meat juice or tuna juice. They absolutely love something different. But this isnt all the time I do this. Its maybe once a month or two on average.


----------



## 01Foreman400

If I fed my labs grease I'm afraid I might be cleaning it later.


----------



## southGAlefty

I give my GSP a little grease from time to time and he has a really pretty coat. I also use fish oil when I think about it


----------



## BigJay

Dudeman 042,

What do you mean by "hotspots"?  My dog has a skin condition where her skin is moist and she scratches it to remove the hair.  This leaves holes until the hair grows back. Does this sound like what you are talking about?

Thanks, BigJay


----------

